#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 斑尾!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## okami

斑尾......  :wuffer_omg:

----------


## SkyKain

斑尾~！
很喜歡的一只獸呢
（可惜在漫畫里出場機會越來越少= =）
不錯呀

----------


## 風邪狼

好特別的獸喔~
是哪部動漫裡的阿?
好想知道喔~(點右鍵

----------


## okami

斑尾是結界師裏的妖犬^^
 :wuffer_grin:

----------


## okami

本狼是個結界師的Fans!! 
想要寫一篇文章......讓阿限不要死...... 
請問各位獸大的看法?? 
<如果有願意一起構思故事的......也歡迎!!> 
我的Yahoo 即時通:julian_1993@yahoo.com.tw

----------


## 獠也

那．．．比他小１００歲的白尾呢？
嗯...畫的很棒!
如果白尾也一起出現會更好喔~
(以上純屬個人偏見...)

----------


## ALEX

喔喔喔喔
超像的
太厲害了吧
可是斑尾在電視上
只有一集比較有戲份
真可惜
呵呵

----------


## ALEX

不知道電視的部分還會不會
再有新的部分
因為我每一集都看玩了
加油
加油
最後再補上一句
話的超像的
厲害
呵呵

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

斑尾跟白尾都很可愛＝　＝＋
不過還是比較喜歡白尾〔斑尾也很好＝ｗ＝呵呵〕

----------


## ShadelanJenn

斑尾 好可愛啊~ 
尤其是它那種眼神 真的很吸引我... (反了..) 哈哈哈 沒什麼 自言自語

我記得他不是很愛 間時守 嗎? (異種戀..)
牠那時候的表現 超Q的說 啊啊~ 

嗯嗯嗯 "限"也很可愛 完全變形的時候.. 簡直就是我以前心目中的標準獸人
他死了好可惜啊 (我移情別戀了...秋津秀 眼睛都沒張開的那位~ 在18集 漫畫裡 翅膀出現時以及只有一件上身衣服的樣子 好帥啊...)

期待漫畫趕快出下一集~ 19.19.19......

TO   okami :
寫文章的話那要不要找人畫插畫 或漫畫= =
說不定連風格都可以變了... (看過漫畫的 畫大將之後想到..)

----------


## 蘭風

根據目前結界師的連載，烏森篇將繼續開展，斑尾的出場將漸漸的多起來，相信以後肯定會再度解開封印的
第二季目前沒有放出任何消息，估計出現的幾率會很小
話說，各位沒有發現結界師漫畫的質量很高麽？超出其他漫畫很多

----------


## 蒼心

(大心~)

斑尾~~~~~當初就是在無意間看到班尾,才會引起我想看結界失師的想法~~

好萌阿~~

不管是日文還是中文的配音~~都有種成熟的感覺阿~~~(不過程熟的聲音加上萌的外表感竟然覺不會怪怪的XDDDDDDDD)

----------


## okami

白尾噢......
我下次畫畫看吧!!
PS:我也有話一張阿限......下次PO上來!!

----------


## 古夜小狼

超級喜歡斑尾呢~~
想想當初看結界師大概就是因為斑尾吧~
而且斑尾的原型帥的一塌糊涂~~~(花癡狀
但最近漫畫里有好一段時間沒出現了...
這幾話出現也就只有很少的部分而已...

----------


## 弒夜。宇

話說我就是因為要看他們才去看結界師的XD..
沒有啦~其實劇情很很好看
我朋友沒看過結界師    竟然說他們是"輪迴犬"= =
有看過火影漫畫的就知道了= =......

大大畫的超像的~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

送上一張惡搞圖 XD
看看就好...

----------


## 天

斑尾跟白尾我都很喜歡呢~
還是比較喜歡斑尾~~
不知到有沒有畫阿限?
ShadelanJenn：
形象破滅了
尤其時音...
形象啊~~~

----------


## StrayDog

班尾總是沒精打採的呢，好想給他一塊帶着靈魂的鹿肉哎～～
PS：結界師的漫畫我沒看過，不過動畫的ED里面 班尾的Q版頭像真的好可愛～～

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

0=0好恐怖~~[被時音嚇到]

斑尾超可愛的= =+

----------


## 路歐里

:叫好:   :叫好:   :叫好:  !!!
小路去看結界師就是為了班尾呢......  :看到令人害羞的事:

----------

